# Forum meet, Sept 24th



## full_throttle (Apr 2, 2012)

fellow golfers, I have been in touch with three golf clubs and this is whats on offer,

Beau Desert, bacon roll/coffee to start, 18 holes of golf followed by a two course meal, circa Â£60

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=156

Copt Heath, http://www.coptheathgolf.co.uk/pages.php/index.html are offering the same deal, although only available if more than 40 golfers are playing circa Â£60

Stoke Rochford http://www.stokerochfordgolfclub.co.uk/ we can get on as long as it's before 1100, the club is holding a large competition on the same day, same package as above circa Â£50

if you are interested please post below your preference, of the three Beau Desert is the most difficult geographically, I wont be able to please everybody but hopefully I will get enough interest to make this happen.

also adverrtised on golf magic forum


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm hoping to be away on holiday on this date but if I'm home I'd like to play beau desert, so if you could put me down as a possible that'd be great.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 2, 2012)

Beau for me too if this is a goer.


----------



## Lump (Apr 2, 2012)

Beau desert and I'm in!


----------



## bnr1962 (Apr 2, 2012)

Beau for me,its my home town!
Barry


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 2, 2012)

so far Beau has a 6-2 advantage. I'll let this run for 2 weeks and hopefuly gather more interest.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 2, 2012)

Stoke is not the best deal out of that, not a massive reduction on cost for round and food. Had a look a the web site and it would appear that there is another society that day so not going to get undivided attention either. Beau Desert would be the best deal.


Sorry FT, got your PM but been at work all day and was about to do a reply.


----------



## TXL (Apr 2, 2012)

Beau Desert gets my vote.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 2, 2012)

Beau for me subject to nursery school start date! Under orders.......


----------



## Yerman (Apr 2, 2012)

Another vote for Beau Desert


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, Beau Desert is the chosen course, I really need 32 plyers to make it worthwile, the price quoted included prize money if I could muster 40 players. I have a few ideas of how the day will be organised, just need the players now


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you need a deposit or the full amount to book a space?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 4, 2012)

sod it, count me in for this


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 4, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			sod it, count me in for this 

Click to expand...


It's 3/4 handicap medal you know Gibbo


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds good to me just need to confirm date in week or two but happy to stump up deposit in meantime if needed.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 5, 2012)

No need for money yet. If this goes ahead, then I'll start collecting deposits, I should know by the end of the month.


----------



## Twire (Apr 5, 2012)

Beau Desert for me please.


----------



## RichardC (Apr 5, 2012)

I would love to, but after last year I would have to stay over, and the funds won't allow for that this year.

Hope you get enough people together for this :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi full throttle, I'm going to wait until the fixture lists come out in a few months.

So, as not to mess you about, if you end up having a reserve list, or want to contact me in a few months, if someone drops out I may be interested. But dont put me down for now. 

Reserve only, for now. I hope you get your full compliment.

Beau desert looks great though.


----------



## bnr1962 (Apr 5, 2012)

As i live in Cannock, i am more than willing to offer my support for any arrangements,local knowledge, hotels and meet ups anybody requires.
Barry


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi full throttle, I'm going to wait until the fixture lists come out in a few months.

So, as not to mess you about, if you end up having a reserve list, or want to contact me in a few months, if someone drops out I may be interested. But dont put me down for now. 

Reserve only, for now. I hope you get your full compliment

Beau desert looks great though.
		
Click to expand...

That week is champions league week so you won't be missing nothing then.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			That week is champions league week so you won't be missing nothing then.
		
Click to expand...

 Hey you, your supposed to be on our side.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey you, your supposed to be on our side. 

Click to expand...


Sometimes you've just got to admit defeat!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 5, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Sometimes you've just got to admit defeat!
		
Click to expand...

It might take me 3 days to get to Kazakhstan Albion away, in the Europe league, though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			It might take me 3 days to get to Kazakhstan Albion away, in the Europe league, though.
		
Click to expand...

All that way to watch the reserves no thank you!


----------



## Jahmoo (Apr 6, 2012)

Put my name down for this, heard good things about Beau Desert.


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 18, 2012)

incluging Golf Magic members I have 21 interseted, Beau Desert require a Â£150 deposit at time of booking, so there is not a lot of room for manouvere if people start to drop out. I'm away for all of next week, so I'll make a yeah or neigh decision when i return


----------



## Wildrover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm in as well, great course.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 19, 2012)

i am unable to make 24th sept now double booked myself! arrgh :-(


----------



## viscount17 (Apr 19, 2012)

Well worth thinking about, and as Gibbo could come past my place we could share travel?

Good course too, and very welcoming last time I was there.


----------



## drawboy (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll play, put me down pal, thanks.


----------

